
Peter Dutton pushes for overseas police to tap Australians’ phones - RileyJames
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/05/peter-dutton-pushes-for-overseas-police-to-tap-australians-phones
======
RileyJames
Just yesterday another minister made this statement:

> Pezzullo said that while “connectivity is a positive force for global human
> interaction and prosperity, in the shadowy creases of the surface web lies
> the demonically evil phenomenon known as the dark web”.

Prepare for full power, save the children from the hell spawn evil of
encryption, rhetoric.

This doesn’t just affect Australia, it will affect everyone within the 5 eyes.

